# How to remove cement from cultured stone?



## ruskent

I'm doing some sub work for a contractor and he would like me to fix a job his retarted mason did. The mason did some cultured stone and it is the worse stone job i ever seen. There is cement all over the stone. Whats the best way to get the cement off. It does not have to be perfect, just better then it is right now. BTW the guy isn't using the mason anymore.

Matt


----------



## Mike Finley

My guess is going to be Muriatic acid unless it eats cultured stone. Is all cultured stone real stone veneer?


----------



## 6stringmason

Its not cement.. its mortar. Just to be anal  And you dont want to use muriatic. It will eat the color off the cultured and you will have a bigger mess. A good solution is Burnished Stain Remover. A product from SureKlean. It comes in one and 5 gallon jugs and is anywhere from 16-25$ a gallon. It says to mix at 3:1 but for cultured your best bet is upwardsof 6:1. Heres a site with some options for ya. http://www.prosoco.com/ProductList.asp?m=0&i=7

Another reason I start at the top and work my way down when doin cultured stone...less cleaning.


----------



## Peladu

My first attempt at it would be with a pressure washer, 2600 psi or more. But i am fairly good with the PWash. 
The PWash should be able to knock off the major mortar.


----------



## 6stringmason

you dont want to pressure wash cultured stone. The pressure could take some of the color off the stone and you'll be left with white spots that look like block. Cultured stone has to be hand scrubbed with a dairy brush. At least thats the way I was taught and have always done it. On cultured stone the coloring only goes in maybe 1/8". Not too much. Just dyed.


----------



## Mike Finley

6stringmason said:


> Its not cement.. its mortar. Just to be anal  And you dont want to use muriatic. It will eat the color off the cultured and you will have a bigger mess. A good solution is Burnished Stain Remover. A product from SureKlean. It comes in one and 5 gallon jugs and is anywhere from 16-25$ a gallon. It says to mix at 3:1 but for cultured your best bet is upwardsof 6:1. Heres a site with some options for ya. http://www.prosoco.com/ProductList.asp?m=0&i=7
> 
> Another reason I start at the top and work my way down when doin cultured stone...less cleaning.


Thanks, good to know.


----------



## Peladu

Looks like my first attempt would have ended in doom for me.:w00t: :laughing:


----------



## jmic

Peladu said:


> Looks like my first attempt would have ended in doom for me.:w00t: :laughing:


Now we know what happened to your hair!:laughing:


----------



## 6stringmason

Doh!


----------



## stacker

*removing mortor*

i would use a wire brush.NEVER use acid on any precast stone product.depending on the quality of the stone,i would also be afraid to use a pressure washer.(maybe one not so powerfull would work.)


----------

